# 봉게 / 본게  / 보니까



## vientito

I've found this in the following webpage  (a sound file is attached to that page as well)

http://ezcorean.com/?q=node/213

close to the end.

맞아요. '그러고 봉게' 순영이가 아버지 '학교' 후배가 되는 '거네요?'

Somehow the author has slipped in this as explanation (그러고 보니까)

I have listened to the file couple times but still not quite sure it's 본게 or 봉게.  In any case, dictionary has rejected 봉게.  There's simply no entry to it.  Is it some kind of dialect that I am not familiar with?  Does it mean exactly as the author has appended to the passage, as in 그러고 보니까?


----------



## Tourmaline

Yes. You're Right.
It is a dialect expression of '보니까.'

In the old times, like the 70s or 60s, it might be used in even in normal conversation,
but it is merely dialect now. 

Dictation of the dialect is not important. 
Both 본게 and 봉게 can be right, but Koreans hear it more '봉게' rather than '본게.'


----------



## vientito

Thank you for your confirmation.


----------



## 경상남도로 오이소

Sounds like the actor is trying to sound like a person from 전라도.


----------

